# Pioneer ODR amps - 2x RS-A7 1x RS-A9



## herniam (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey,

I am selling my current ODR-Amps.
If you are interested please contact me. 

Pioneer ODR Set RS-A9 +++ 2x RS-A7 +++ | eBay

Kind regards

Patrick


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok for the lazy in me, how much is this in US dollars please?


----------



## herniam (Mar 15, 2011)

According to an exchange rate of 1€ = $1,31: 
$4900


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok, thank you for responding so quickly.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Just a dumb question, is the IP-Bus and optical cables included?


----------



## herniam (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes. All cables are included. 
They are all in Secondskin. 

I do Not have the original boxes. 
And currently there are only 3/6 endpieces. 
But they are pretty Easy to rebuild.


----------



## herniam (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry for posting again, but I cannot edit the first post...

Please find the updated link below:

Pioneer ODR Set RS A9 2X RS A7 | eBay

Feel free to send me offers!
There is space to negotiate. 
Worlds greatest SQ-Amps...!


----------



## herniam (Mar 15, 2011)

You now have the opportunity to buy only 1x RS-A9 and 1x RS-A7!
Please contact me, if this is requested.

Will arrange the ebay-auction then!


----------



## herniam (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi,
there is only one RS-A9 left!

Pioneer ODR RS-A9 - Carrozzeria ODR | eBay


----------



## herniam (Mar 15, 2011)

Only a few hours left.


----------



## sulla123 (Nov 12, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if the rs-a9 can be used to run a set off 6 1/2 comps with passives on the front channels and bridged to one sub on the rears? How would I set that up on the network setting and the crossover adjustment section?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Manuals for RS-A9 - Pioneer Europe
Download the manual and search for page58, it should able to answer your question....


----------



## sulla123 (Nov 12, 2011)

I did that, but it is unclear, because of the network settings switch on the amp. It says if I want to go high/low, which I do, the high range setting is for tweeters starting at 1.6khz. I want to know if I can override that with custom settings via the electronic crossovers and do an 80hz high pass with a passive comp set so I can run this as a three channel amp. It's just vague about it.


----------



## sulla123 (Nov 12, 2011)

By the way, thank you! I still don't know, but thanks for posting.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Pioneer did this in order to protect the tweeters, since RS-A9 can only run on tweeter...
For your case, I may consider run the RS-A99 which will better suit your need....


----------

